# what was your christmas dinner ?



## delicagirl (Dec 25, 2017)

smoked salmon salad for starters, pork shoulder joint, roast potatoes, roast parsnips, sausage meat stuffing balls, Morrisons rich fowl gravy, little chocolate bar for pud., red wine for beverage.


----------



## harrow (Dec 25, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> smoked salmon salad for starters, pork shoulder joint, roast potatoes, roast parsnips, sausage meat stuffing balls, Morrisons rich fowl gravy, little chocolate bar for pud., red wine for beverage.


Turkey, chicken, roast potatoes, roast parsnips and carrots, sausages brussel sprouts, stuffing balls, gravy, christmas pudding and cream.

And it was very nice.

:wave:


----------



## harrow (Dec 25, 2017)

I even helped with the washing up,

well it is Christmas !


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 25, 2017)

No starter and no pudding, first time I've not had Chrissy pud.

We had the usual turkey, roasties,pigs seasoning,carrots and sprouts. I find I can't eat much these days, I tend to graze more.


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 25, 2017)

Traditional Christmas meal for me too with all the trimmings and one of the best I've ever had... my daughter-in-law really did us proud


----------



## stonedaddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Guinness.


----------



## suneye (Dec 25, 2017)

Rice, vegetable peanut sauce and aloco (fried plantain).


----------



## saxonborg (Dec 25, 2017)

Melon with port followed by roast saddle of roe deer with scandinavian red cabbage, sprouts, roast potatoes and roast carrots. Dessert was a ginger trifle, alsace fizzy and still wines to wash it down. I usually really enjoy what I have cooked but for some odd reason I didn’t have much of an appetite even though I didn’t bother with lunch. Looking forward to roast lamb at my daughter’s tomorrow.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 26, 2017)

Parked at the side of the river at Aysgarth turkey, mash potatoes, roast potatoes, roast parsnips, carrots, sprouts and gravy. Bottle of wine and mint chocs and very nice it was too.  Van trimmed up and fairy lights in the windows.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 26, 2017)

At daughters, 2 x greylag geese shot last week by yours truely with the usual compliment of vegetables.
I have to say wild game and wildfowl far superior to the farm reared variety.
Had prawn cocktail starters and had to give the desert a miss as well and truely stuffed.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 26, 2017)

Turkey crown with the usual trimmings no starter but Christmas pud and brandy sauce to follow and very tasty it was too


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 26, 2017)

*Roast chicken*

As always 
but with stuffing of breadcrumbs, onion, cooked and diced potato, and fresh pineapple (diced again)
Steamed cauliflower roast UK and Thai potato baked potato
Cocktails and beer and red wine
:wave::beer:


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 26, 2017)

Salmon and prawns to start, roast lamb with roast honey glazed carrots and parsnips, sprouts and green beans followed by chocolate tart, all washed down with a bottle of Prosecco and a Cote de Rhone. Today is venison steak and wedgies. The rest of the week will be lamb, lamb, lamb and the roast gammon we cooked and haven't touched yet.


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 26, 2017)

sausage sarnies on the beach at La Marina followed by a quick dip !


----------



## Tonybvi (Dec 26, 2017)

Superb dinner at Chez Jules French restaurant in Edinburgh.  

Starter - 6 snails in garlic butter
Mains -  Coquilles St Jacques
Pudding - cheese board

Plenty of French bread and salad and washed down with a few bottles of Pinot Noir

All topped off with not having to do any washing up!

Tony


----------



## izwozral (Dec 26, 2017)

Saddle of hare, shredded sprouts with crispy bacon, chestnuts and fried bread crumbs, parsnip and spud mash, carrots and celery cooked in orange juice and butter, reduced to a glaze.

Whisky orange Xmas pud with brandy sauce.

Bottle of Barolo
Half bottle of pudding wine.
Two stonking gins.
Two IPA's
A whisky.

And a stumble to bed.

Just got up for a black and white pudding, bacon and sausage stack and two cloud eggs. Bloomin lovely.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 26, 2017)

£3 xmas prepacked dinner from shop,6 min in m/wave,the rest of you lot are all greedy fat porkys.
Truth is we get so much from family i dont bother much at home or id end up 30 stone.


----------



## The laird (Dec 26, 2017)

BEANS ON TOAST WITH WEE WULLY WINKIES ON THE SIDE:banana::banana::banana::lol-049::banana:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 26, 2017)

Very traditional with Seafood salad starter and the sprouts fried with bacon and chestnuts the only deviation was something I discovered a couple of years ago that haggis makes great stuffing


----------



## colinm (Dec 26, 2017)

Breakfast was a couple of Oatabix mashed in warm milk, Dinner was very sloppy scrambled eggs, evening meal back to the Oatabix. Gf has gone out today to get soup, as she chucked out the juicer earlier this year. Fingers crossed a non penicillin antibiotic will keep things under control until I go in for minor surgery.
Don't feel too sorry, I did have a 'proper' Christmas meal t'other week, salmon starter, turkey main (I'm all for 'tradition'), and Christmas pud.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 26, 2017)

I like your forward planning


----------



## The laird (Dec 26, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 60298View attachment 60299View attachment 60300
> 
> Very traditional with Seafood salad starter and the sprouts fried with bacon and chestnuts the only deviation was something I discovered a couple of years ago that haggis makes great stuffing



AYE THEM BL- -DY HAGGIS SUFFERED EVER SINCE THEN EVEN THEM WITH THE SHORT LEG THAT KEEP RUNNING ROUND IN CIRCLES
YOU COME OVER THE BORDER AND NICK OUR CHERISHED BIRD AND SECRETS ,
Have a nice one Mrs


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 26, 2017)

Sunday:   Piri piri chicken, pork ribs, salad on doorsteps of Portuguese bread.. No plates, plastic cups of fresh red wine... Under a tarpaulin tent, with 14 friends at the monthly gipsy market. Back to ours, for medronho, ( fire water) mousse and  more wine, Xmas cake and cheese... A Yorkshire speciality.

Monday" Prawns, BBQ sausages and mash, vegetables.. Cake, booze 4 hours of wrinkly mayhem, amongst the expats.
Today: 4 more hours,in the village greasy spoon. 18 of us... Octopus salad, roast baby new potatoes, great chunks of roast lamb with sweet potatoes, carrots onions. Sharon fruit  Christmas cake.. Cheese  .booze, coffee,brandy... Siesta.

Oooh we're stuffed.

Handful of nuts and figs for tea.
On the diet again, till New Year.


----------



## chrismilo (Dec 26, 2017)

An Italian platter from asda meats cheeses olives after a smoked salmon and egg breakfast all in the van pub was only open for drink but that was welcome 
Van life eh wouldn’t have it any other way though


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 26, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Sunday:   Piri piri chicken, pork ribs, salad on doorsteps of Portuguese bread.. No plates, plastic cups of fresh red wine... Under a tarpaulin tent, with 14 friends at the monthly gipsy market. Back to ours, for medronho, ( fire water) mousse and  more wine, Xmas cake and cheese... A Yorkshire speciality.
> 
> Monday" Prawns, BBQ sausages and mash, vegetables.. Cake, booze 4 hours of wrinkly mayhem, amongst the expats.
> Today: 4 more hours,in the village greasy spoon. 18 of us... Octopus salad, roast baby new potatoes, great chunks of roast lamb with sweet potatoes, carrots onions. Sharon fruit  Christmas cake.. Cheese  .booze, coffee,brandy... Siesta.
> ...




hardly surprising !!!!


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 27, 2017)

Mine was a ham salad followed by a muller light yoghurt.at least I wasn't stuffed this year.


----------



## runnach (Dec 27, 2017)

I broke with any tradition this year,  Rolled belly of pork on onions, roast pots cabbage and carrots...used the onions then to make a gravy with the meat juices. That's it !! Leon the hound all of a sudden my best mate, playfighting over scratchings. That was it no starter or dessert.

After I had finished I got a phone call, and a neighbour said "your dinner is outside !" She is as barking as I am had done the full turkey pork stuffing pigs etc so had that yesterday which meant dragging the microwave out first time used one in about 2 years !

Anyway today I have a bit of cabbage left over, so going all veggie and having a cabbage Matar a curry with peas

Channa


----------



## antiqueman (Dec 27, 2017)

good few pints in the pub the 5 course indian for 15 quid  main was turkey vindaloo all yummy and some leftover for boxing day breakfast.

Gimbo done and dusted.


----------



## dane (Dec 27, 2017)

Venison Stroganoff.  Is it wrong to eat venison on Chrimble day?


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 27, 2017)

dane said:


> Venison Stroganoff.  Is it wrong to eat venison on Chrimble day?



why would it be wrong......


----------



## dane (Dec 27, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> why would it be wrong......



Just seems a little ungrateful given all the work they put in the previous evening


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 27, 2017)

11 of us 3 grandchildren 
starter melted camembert ciabata bread , 
12llb cockerel (jan saw a Delia prog where she raised the skin on the breast of a turkey and filled with sausage meat my job) pork loin & crackling, roast pots, brussels shredded fried with bacon and creamed (still can’t eat em) broccoli, carrots and beans, 
pud was trad xmas pud, toffee bombe , madagascan vanilla custard and baileys cream 
a good 5 hours before someone mentioned the cheeseboard


----------



## spigot (Dec 27, 2017)

After 2 years having rib of beef, we went back to traditional.

After Champagne starters we had an Aldi Premium Free Range Bronze Turkey with cranberry sauce, all the usual trimmings, chestnut stuffing, all washed down with bottles of Cote de Blaye.

The Xmas pud was well matured, made by Marguerite 3 years ago, this was eaten with home-made brandy butter.

Copious amounts of Spanish brandy were consumed after the meal.

Then Collapso!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 27, 2017)

. Argentinean king prawns cooked in garlic and parsley butter, followed by whole sea bass baked in sea salt and asparagus, washed down with champagne, to finish Mont Blanc, espresso and old armanac.  :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Wully (Dec 27, 2017)

Soup Turkey ham sprouts roasted potatoes parsnips all washed down with 2 bottles of 18 year old extremely rare single malt beer champagne more beer all the family 3 day job. It’ll take till Easter to get back to normal.


----------



## REC (Dec 28, 2017)

Not quite sure when Christmas day started as we flew to Thailand Christmas Eve. Got an upgrade (free) to business class so had champagne, lobster bisque, chicken breasts in a sauce, loads of wine and Christmas cheesecake desert. How the other half live!!! Back to economy for next seven hours and had plastic plates etc of something pretty boring.  Arrived in time for BBQ whole fish stuffed with herbs and lemon grass with various veg, which I think was Christmas meal? . Our luggage ( got left iby emirates in Dubai) finally arrived at midnight. Now on Koh Chang and yet to decide what we will eat for main meal! About 6am in UK now and understand you are having a cold snap . Pleasant breeze here and sunshine .


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 28, 2017)

chilli haddock big fish finger chips broad beans and yogurt for desert well alpro dairy free as can have cow juice  and a bottle of becks blue  usual time 4ish


----------



## moonshadow (Dec 28, 2017)

Cheese and ham roll courtesy of TAP


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 28, 2017)

moonshadow said:


> Cheese and ham roll courtesy of TAP



blinking heck...  -  was it too short a journey for a meal-service or is TAP just mean?


----------



## hotrats (Dec 28, 2017)

Mahoosive red deer haunch with all the trimmings.Smoked salmon tae start with fresh lochfynne langostines,scallops and home made mayo, yum yum yum.


----------



## Wully (Dec 28, 2017)

hotrats said:


> Mahoosive red deer haunch with all the trimmings.Smoked salmon tae start with fresh lochfynne langostines,scallops and home made mayo, yum yum yum.



Feck me you’ve got a fine farmfoods in Lochgilphead. You never stated the washing down liquid Jim Islays best I presume


----------



## Debs (Dec 28, 2017)

Ribeye steak and Sauté tatties, on a camp-site in Snowdonia, and in good company.


----------



## moonshadow (Dec 28, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> blinking heck...  -  was it too short a journey for a meal-service or is TAP just mean?



Flight was scheduled to be 2.5 hrs it was less in reality. Wasn't expecting to get anything, we wouldn't have done on Monarch, the flight was cheaper than Monarch and it included hold luggage, so the ham and cheese roll was a bonus really!


----------

